# Xenonics NightHunter II or MicroFire Warrior III K3500R



## 300winmag (Jul 26, 2008)

Tell me? what do the pro's think?
Is the NH worth the $$$?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 26, 2008)

These are two completely different animals. As a matter of fact, they're barely in the same universe...

The K3500 is HID the NH2 is Xenon short-arc. The two technologies are very different. The K3500 will produce 2500+ bulb lumens while the NH2 will be lucky to produce 500 lumens and it would be all throw.

Xenonics is a strange fringe company that dives into new technologies but often comes up short then moves on to the next project. They're into all sorts of things including budget CCD based nightvision equipment. Their products seem to be good in theory but lacking for the end user. This is just my opinion but I've curiously viewed their products for some time now.

Considering the price of an NH2 the Maxabeam is a much better known and much more powerful short-arc light.....if short-arc is what you're looking for.

If you want to spend $2000 on an HID light then look no further than the Polarion PH50. If you want to spend a $1000 you might consider the Zeray XE50. Both of these lights will produce 5000+ true lumens at a nice 4200K color temperature.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 26, 2008)

PM sent to you 300win.


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 26, 2008)

I understood HID to be a general term that encompassed different variations (mercury vapor, metal halide, xenon short arc, sodium vapor, etc) the common factor being a plasma arc between two electrodes as opposed to a filament. 

Brightnorm


----------



## 300winmag (Jul 27, 2008)

brightnorm said:


> I understood HID to be a general term that encompassed different variations (mercury vapor, metal halide, xenon short arc, sodium vapor, etc) the common factor being a plasma arc between two electrodes as opposed to a filament.
> 
> Brightnorm



My thought's as well......Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 300winmag (Jul 27, 2008)

The reason I ask is I found the NH II for 500 bucks new on Ebay.
I also found a 35 watt Xenon HID http://cgi.ebay.com/35W-XENON-HID-F...hash=item130241354851&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
but it looks like a no name brand and there seems to be alot of them.
I know "you get what you pay for" on ebay but could anybody tell me if this would be a good first time HID light?

I am still leaning towards the MicroFire Warrior III K3500R so if anybody is looking to sell one send me a PM


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2008)

For conversation purposes we often loosely use the term HID in place of metal-halide because it's the most common to our hobby. Obviously there can be some huge differences between HID types, especially when it comes to short-arc, as it's very specialized. The main thing that I was trying to convey is that these two lights are so dissimilar that it's hard to know where to start listing the differences. There is going to be an enormous difference in ouput, the K3500 might produce as much as 400% more. Beam shape, the K3500 will have a very general purpose beam vs. the laser like collimation of the NH2. Quality, the K3500 will be of much lower build quality. Batteries and run-time, the NH2 will not run as long and it's less efficient. Size, the NH2 is a quite large light compared to the K3500, about double the size weight. The size and output of the k3500 is going to allow it to be useful for many types of tasks while the NH2 is going to have a very limited application, just like the maxabeam or any other short-arc light. I think the question you have to ask yourself is, what will you be using the light for?


----------



## 300winmag (Jul 27, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> For conversation purposes we often loosely use the term HID in place of mercury/sodium vapor because it's the most common to our hobby. Obviously there can be some huge differences between HID types, especially when it comes to short-arc, as it's very specialized. The main thing that I was trying to convey is that these two lights are so dissimilar that it's hard to know where to start listing the differences. There is going to be an enormous difference in ouput, the K3500 might produce as much as 400% more. Beam shape, the K3500 will have a very general purpose beam vs. the laser like collimation of the NH2. Quality, the K3500 will be of much lower build quality. Batteries and run-time, the NH2 will not run as long and it's less efficient. Size, the NH2 is a quite large light compared to the K3500, about double the size weight. The size and output of the k3500 is going to allow it to be useful for many types of tasks while the NH2 is going to have a very limited application, just like the maxabeam or any other short-arc light. I think the question you have to ask yourself is, what will you be using the light for?



Well looks like I have more homework to do, I thought HID was HID and company's just got all technical to make it sound nice and sell the product.
Very interesting I assume "minus the reflector" one type is good for throw, one for flood, one is in the middle of them and another mixes it all up with low power consumption?

I would be using the light for camping, Where I camp people love to get drunk and drive there trucks on the beach to see how far they can drive along the water/beach without actually getting stuck in the water, last year a guy tried it in a new Grand AM and another in an old Ford with a BIG camper on the back.....Funny as hell.
But other then that it's just really nice to have a great flashlight for when you really need it.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2008)

300winmag said:


> I would be using the light for camping, Where I camp people love to get drunk and drive there trucks on the beach to see how far they can drive along the water/beach without actually getting stuck in the water, last year a guy tried it in a new Grand AM and another in an old Ford with a BIG camper on the back.....Funny as hell.
> But other then that it's just really nice to have a great flashlight for when you really need it.




If you're not having to hike or carry the light long distances, you could probably get away with a Sam's Club, Power on Board (POB). They're less than $75 and produce good output and throw. For about double that price the N30 from Battery Junction is smaller, lighter, uses a NiMH battery instead of SLA, has a 4200K bulb instead of a 6000K bulb and has a 5mm LED array for close up tasks or any job that only requires 15-20 lumens. It will perform admirably for spotting cars on the beach if you need it to. 

http://www.batteryjunction.com/n30-3161.html


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 27, 2008)

This thread helped clarify my understanding of the general subject of HID lights. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/73986


Brightnorm


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I recommend getting the Power On Board HID spotlight. I have one and it is amazing. I got mine on Ebay for under $50.


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 27, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> If you're not having to hike or carry the light long distances, you could probably get away with a Sam's Club, Power on Board (POB). They're less than $75 and produce good output and throw. For about double that price the N30 from Battery Junction is smaller, lighter, uses a NiMH battery instead of SLA, has a 4200K bulb instead of a 6000K bulb and has a 5mm LED array for close up tasks or any job that only requires 15-20 lumens. It will perform admirably for spotting cars on the beach if you need it to.
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/n30-3161.html



Illuminator is $10 more expensive than N30, has SLA battery and throws really nice.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree that the Mega Illuminator would be a great choice, with such a large reflector and an HID bulb it would give almost laser like throw and put out a lot of light.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2008)

Although the Illuminator does throw well, maybe the only thing it does great, I find its size restrictive. 300winmag might feel the same way since the lights he was asking about in his thread are a fraction of the size.


----------



## 300winmag (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes the size is ginormous, I have the Thor 15 Million CP that is the same size, speaking of which my Thor does not work anymore it has 2 hours of use on it. It will not charge on AC/DC I can only turn it on when it is being power by my car, I do believe I need a battery for it but the thing is I only charged it twice... Bought it about 3 years ago and by the time I went to use it for the 3rd time the 30 day warranty was up. Maybe I could start my first mod with this light.... yes that sounds very nice:devil:






Patriot36 said:


> Although the Illuminator does throw well, maybe the only thing it does great, I find its size restrictive. 300winmag might feel the same way since the lights he was asking about in his thread are a fraction of the size.


----------

